# Hi! How do I get other channels?



## Boogeyman (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi! I just bought a new [Pansat 2500A]. I wonder is there anyone in this forum who can help me program it to get other channels?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

define "other channels" please


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

The sky is full of them. Did you buy an antenna?


----------

